
A cycle-accurate implementation of notch's dcpu-16 in Go - jemeshsu
https://github.com/kballard/dcpu16
======
Amadiro
So... how much memory does it eat?

------
DiabloD3
When did notch get his own cult?

~~~
aristus
Somewhere around the time he made $140,000,000 selling an indie game to gobs
of people who love to create, then announced he was writing another game which
included a CPU.

